# Cold Smoker In expensive



## bigrub (Oct 26, 2012)

PB031014.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Nov 3, 2012


















PB031018.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Nov 3, 2012


















PB031015.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Nov 3, 2012


















PB021007.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Nov 3, 2012




















PB021006.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Nov 3, 2012




















PB021003.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Nov 3, 2012




















BigRub Olive Mix.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Nov 3, 2012








Cold Smoker $47 and two hours.













PA090895.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 26, 2012




















PA090896.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 26, 2012




















PA260960.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 26, 2012




















PA260961.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 26, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2012)

BigRub....... Genius...... Pure Genius..... I love it......  Dave


----------



## bigrub (Oct 26, 2012)

will see how it smokes cheese


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice job! Seems like around here Smoked Cheese is the Mother of all Invention...JJ


----------



## bigrub (Nov 3, 2012)

The clay pot smoker generated to much heat when it was 80 deg out side. Remade rack for holding wire shelf's and am using my martini venture smoke generator. Got a load in the box. Temp is about 75-80 degs. We will see. Using a mix of apple and cheery. Added pic of olive mix , looks good tastes great













BigRub Olive Mix.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Nov 3, 2012


















PB021003.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Nov 3, 2012


















PB021006.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Nov 3, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2012)

BigRub, morning.....  OK..... I'm hooked...... Waiting for round 3.......    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .....   

Probably won't happen because that cold smoker will keep you busy for awhile....   and it looks like it works perfect.....   

        Dave


----------



## linguica (Nov 3, 2012)

Is this the kid that got a wonderful Christmas gift and played with the box it came in all day?


----------



## bigrub (Nov 3, 2012)

added pics of smoked cheese. Came out good after 2 hours at 80 deg. Will wait 4 weeks to try???


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 3, 2012)

Betcha don't.....


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice assortment of cheese!


----------



## pike2 (Nov 23, 2012)

now thats creative thinking there,


----------



## crustyo44 (Dec 29, 2012)

The idea is great and if the end results are to your liking, WHO CARES!!! Not only that, it's recycling at it's best.

Congratulations on a simple smoking set up.

Cheers,

Jan.


----------



## bigrub (Dec 29, 2012)

worked great, cheese was great, the wait was worth it


----------



## bigrub (Dec 30, 2012)

looking for ideas of other things to cold smoke, if you have any suggestions please let me know. Hate to have this great cold smoker just sitting

BigRub


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 30, 2012)

Perhaps you should put this into production, you could make Millions. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   J K. As for ideas BBB, belly bacon, canadian bacon, Snack sticks, jerky, nuts........


----------



## crustyo44 (Jan 1, 2013)

Big Rub,

What to smoke next? The list is endless but the easiest is to cold smoke a slab of salmon, mullet, skipjack, mackeral or any oily fish, properly cured of course. Hardly anywork involved at all.

Just make sure it is dried before you smoke it, with a nice pellicle, just don't let anybody taste it as you will be making it on a weekly basis.

Smokeamotive is correct, you can nearly smoke anything you like, just don't use anything with needles, like pine etc.

Go on, Have a go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good Luck.

Jan.


----------



## hawgerdawger (Jan 4, 2013)

BigRub said:


> looking for ideas of other things to cold smoke, if you have any suggestions please let me know. Hate to have this great cold smoker just sitting
> 
> BigRub


Hard boiled eggs.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 5, 2013)

Soaked (pre-cooked) beans (on screens, thin layered in pans or on fine jerky grates);

Sea salt or kosher salt (on spatter screens);

whole peppercorns (on spatter screens);

dried spices and herbs (on spatter screens, shallow layer in pans if powdered/ground);

chilies and peppers;

peaches (for cobbler/pies/dump cakes);

pears, apples, plums, cranberries, pineapple chunks and other tropical fruits (pre-dried for dehydrated fruits);

Use your imagination...if you like to eat it, smoke it first...(read the line next to my avatar).

Eric


----------

